# The smoke pole spoke for a 7



## baldfish (Oct 12, 2010)

This morning hunting over a chestnut oak shot this nice little 7 pointer with my Flintlock. 65 yrd shot with patched round ball over 90 grains of 3f.  He ran forty yards


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats Charlie.  He looks awesome.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice. Good job


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 12, 2010)

Way to go, Charlie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations Charlie!! I can personally vouch for how sweet that rifle shoots!


----------



## stev (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice deer & choice of weapon


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2010)

Congratulations-nice buck, and mighty nice lookin' rifle.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome Charlie!  Congrats man.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats Charlie


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats Charlie,I didn't hear ya shoot.

I shot a holly tree this morn


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2010)

nice buck and nice rifle


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good, Charlie!  Congrats


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Great job Charlie...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 12, 2010)

baldfish said:


> This morning hunting over a chestnut oak shot this nice little 7 pointer with my Flintlock. 65 yrd shot with patched round ball over 90 grains of 3f.  He ran forty yards





Good lawd that's one handsome ....




























Buck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

WTG Charlie!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2010)

All right Charlie.  Good job.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 12, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2010)

WTG Charlie. Now go shoot a hog.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice buck and rifle Charlie!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2010)

WTG my B,B,& B, Bro!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 12, 2010)

WTG there Charlie!! Gotta love huntin with a smoke pole


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 13, 2010)

Great job buddy!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 13, 2010)

nice job on whackin' em Charlie ...


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 13, 2010)

Awsome job Charlie!!!! Give us some stats on that fine weapon you got there, shore does look like a fine rifle.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice Charlie!


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 13, 2010)

Outstanding.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 13, 2010)

Good looking buck.. congrats!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Charlie!


----------



## snuffy (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice buck and rifle
Congratulations


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 13, 2010)

nice firelock,nice deer


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Job!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Folks Thanks for the replies. The rifle is a 50 cal Isaac Haines model Green Mtn or river Barrel witha Siler lock 1 and 60 something twist for round balls only shoots better than I can.  Made by Steve Mckee a friend of the family and a Fine Rifle maker


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 14, 2010)

Alright then, fine kill Charlie, congratulations buddy! 

You have done good. I am proud for ya! 

Good looking deer.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2010)

Great Job buddy!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm so glad you called me about the deer!!! That is awesome Charlie!!! And with your flintlock, it's even more special!!!!! And real glad you were so good to those 2 nice ladies!!!!! That's a star in your crown one day Charlie!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2010)

That's awesome Charlie!!! Real happy for you and can't wait to hear the story in person.


----------



## bobman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats why I dont shoot "flinters" they singe off your hair









beautiful gun and a nice buck , well done


----------



## dpoole (Oct 15, 2010)

charlie congrat !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 15, 2010)

Way to go Charlie, lookin' good.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 15, 2010)

Atta boy, Charlie!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats again Charlie!


----------

